# ملابس قسم الوقاية من الحريق



## رمزة الزبير (18 يوليو 2010)

نرفق لكم مواصفات شركة أرامكو الخاصة بملابس إدارة الحماية من الحريق


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يوليو 2010)

نرفق مواصفات شركة أرامكو عن قفازات وأحذية السلامة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يوليو 2010)

نرفق مواصفات السترة الطويلة والبنطلون لمستخدمي إدارة الحماية من الحريق


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يوليو 2010)

ملفات أخرى


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يوليو 2010)

ملفات أخرى


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يوليو 2010)

ملف أخر


----------



## عبد الرزاق محمد 3 (19 يوليو 2010)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## شبكشي (19 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عمروصلاح (19 يوليو 2010)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة على الملفات المفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## agharieb (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر على هذه الملفات


----------



## سليم صبرة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الك 
ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

